# sound und fernsehen...

## Deever

Hey Amigos, wie geht's?

Also der sound und die tv-karte funzen immer noch net unter gentoo.

Alsa liefert mir seit neustem net mal mehr fehlermeldungen, nur wenn ich den rechner runterfahre, meldet er rot: Alsa driver not loaded.

Und beim start von kde meckert der wie bisher: Can't open /dev/dsp undso weiter.

Wenn ich fernsehen will, egal ob als user oder root, krieg ich folgende meldung:

```
This is xawtv-3.73, running on Linux/i686 (2.4.18.gentoo)

can't open /dev/v4l/video0: No such file or directory

v4l-conf had some trouble, trying to continue anyway

v4l2: open /dev/v4l/video0: No such file or directory

v4l: open /dev/v4l/video0: No such file or directory

no video grabber device available
```

Ich vermute, das liegt an der /etc/modules.conf, aber ich steig da net wirklich durch!  :Sad: 

Meinen kernel hab ich nach lektüre einiger postings ohne oss kompiliert, um alsa nutzen zu können. Auch hab ich mir alsa-driver (und sogar die andere alsa pakete) nach dem neubacken des kernels neu geemerget. Das will aber trotzdem net funzen. ;(

Hier meine /etc/modules.conf:

```
### update-modules: start processing /etc/modules.d/alsa

# Alsa 0.9.X kernel modules' configuration file.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/alsa-driver/files/alsa-modules.$

# ALSA portion

alias char-major-116 snd

# OSS/Free portion

alias char-major-14 soundcore

##

## IMPORTANT:

## You need to customise this section for your specific sound card(s)

## and then run `update-modules' command.

## Read alsa-driver's INSTALL file in /usr/share/doc for more info.

##

##  ALSA portion

## alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

## alias snd-card-1 snd-ens1371

##  OSS/Free portion

## alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

## alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

##

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

##  OSS/Free portion - card #2

## alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

## alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

## alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/mixer snd-mixer-oss

alias /dev/dsp snd-pcm-oss

alias /dev/midi snd-seq-oss

### update-modules: end processing /etc/modules.d/alsa
```

Die /etc/modules.d/alsa hab ich soweit ich konnte modifiziert, aber ich hab eigentlich kein plan davon!!  :Sad: 

Die soundkarte verwendet nen via vt82c686 chipsatz, hab ich im kernel aktiviert.

Zur fernsehkarte hab ich mal was aus nem forum eingetragen, das hat aber net gefunzt!  :Sad: 

Meine tvkarte ist eine pctv pro von pinnacle systems.

Bitte helft mir...

Vielen Dank

dev

----------

## Deever

Naja, war wohl schon nen bisschen spät gestern...ich hab die /etc/modules.d/alsa einfach mit ._cfg0000_alsa überschrieben! So bringts die configfile protection natürlich auch wieder nicht, wenn ein idiot vorm pc sitzt!!  :Sad: 

Anyway, die alte alsa hat sowieso net gefunzt, egal was ich da geändert hab, habt ihr das hingekriegt?

dev

----------

## Deever

Also mit freundlicher unterstützung eines kumpels (den ich hier zu seinem wohl net nennen möchte) habe ich die modules.d/alsa nun bearbeiten können. Es sollte nun eigentlich alles funzen, aber ich hab immer noch kein saund!!!  :Sad: 

```
sh-2.05a# /sbin/lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Not tainted

snd-pcm-oss            37988   1

snd-via686              7908   2

snd-ac97-codec         27748   0  [snd-via686]

snd-pcm                54976   0  [snd-pcm-oss snd-via686]

snd-timer              11264   0  [snd-pcm]

snd-mpu401-uart         3248   0  [snd-via686]

snd-rawmidi            13984   0  [snd-mpu401-uart]

snd-seq-device          4396   0  [snd-rawmidi]

snd-mixer-oss          11168   1  (autoclean) [snd-pcm-oss]

snd                    27720   0  (autoclean) [snd-pcm-oss snd-via686 snd-ac97-codec snd-pcm snd-timer snd-mpu401-uart snd-rawmidi snd-seq-device snd-mixer-oss]

3c59x                  27656   1

sh-2.05a# ls /dev/sound/dsp

/dev/sound/dsp

sh-2.05a# ???
```

Dem arts hab ich das /dev/sound/dsp gerät vertraut gemacht. Auch hab ich das arts ausgabe plugin beim xmms aktiviert, aber kein sound. Und wenn ich "stop" drücke oder der song fertig ist, kackts mit nem segfault ab!!!  :Sad: 

Auch der mplayer hat keinen sound, kann also net an xmms liegen die prob mit dem sound!  :Sad: 

Habt ihr sonst noch plan/pläne, was ich anstellen könnte? Ich hab (noch) net so plan davon!!  :Sad: 

thx

dev

----------

## thor

maalzeit 

vielleicht ne doofe frage, aber stehen die soundmodule bei dir in der /etc/modules.autoload drinnen? 

was sagt denn 'lsmod' oder 'cat /proc/modules'?

----------

